# Can my wife drive uber using my account?



## tristaanrae (Nov 18, 2015)

I work a full time job and my wife loves to drive. I signed up for uber but she would like to drive a few hours to see if she likes it. The process for me has taken a week and she is looking a job asap. 

My question is does anyone check to see if the uber driver is the actual driver? She will have a picture of us in the car and wear her ring of course because I don't think people actually care. She'd rather try a couple hours asap rather then wait a week to go through all the processes just for it to be something she doesn't like. 

Does uber or anyone actually check to see if she is the one driving?


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

tristaanrae said:


> I work a full time job and my wife loves to drive. I signed up for uber but she would like to drive a few hours to see if she likes it. The process for me has taken a week and she is looking a job asap.
> 
> My question is does anyone check to see if the uber driver is the actual driver? She will have a picture of us in the car and wear her ring of course because I don't think people actually care. She'd rather try a couple hours asap rather then wait a week to go through all the processes just for it to be something she doesn't like.
> 
> Does uber or anyone actually check to see if she is the one driving?


Just on the insurance standpoint alone that seems like a bad idea. If your wife gets into an accident with PAX, Uber insurance won't cover because the driver is not you. Furthermore, you run the risk of a pax reporting to uber and getting your account deactivated. The risks are greater than the reward.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

^lol right

answer is clearly NO


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Of course not, for many reasons, one of which is a good chance of being deactivated if Uber finds out.

Why doesn't she just apply like you did? If she decides she doesn't like it, she can stop. It's not like there is a fee to apply or anything.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

definitely no. don't take a risk of an accident without coverage.

with that said, just sign her up on her own account and have her enter your referral code. You will get an extra $200 after she does 20 trips. Then you can do the same thing for Lyft


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

You can have more than one driver share an account, as long as they are vetted. There's a place on the partner site where you can add other drivers to your account.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

tristaanrae said:


> I work a full time job and my wife loves to drive. I signed up for uber but she would like to drive a few hours to see if she likes it. The process for me has taken a week and she is looking a job asap.
> 
> My question is does anyone check to see if the uber driver is the actual driver? She will have a picture of us in the car and wear her ring of course because I don't think people actually care. She'd rather try a couple hours asap rather then wait a week to go through all the processes just for it to be something she doesn't like.
> 
> Does uber or anyone actually check to see if she is the one driving?


Are you on some type of drug ?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> You can have more than one driver share an account, as long as they are vetted..


if they are vetted,doubt this topic would exist.....


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

you cant have multiple drivers on an account on UberX. that is UberBlack only. This used to be available for UberX when the service first launched years ago but has since been removed.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

tristaanrae said:


> Does uber or anyone actually check to see if she is the one driving?


actually no one from Uber does
most pax will expect you to at least be the same gender as the pic.....
but you could probably get away with someone driving for you if yall are of the same gender and race,as no one really looks exactly like they do on their driver's license or uber pics

of course, you should NEVER let anybody other than you drive on your account


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Wife, neighbours, friends, convicts on the run anyone you want to help out really.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> actually no one from Uber does
> most pax will expect you to at least be the same gender as the pic.....


How could anyone from Uber check to see who is driving? Say I let someone drive under my account- how would Uber know unless it was reported to them?

A rider in a group of 4 told me their previous driver showed up with another person in the car. Apparently the approved Uber driver was female, but a man (her boyfriend / husband, we assume) was driving and she was just riding in the car. With 2 of them, there wasn't room for the 4 riders. I told them to report all of that to Uber, and they did.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> How could anyone from Uber check to see who is driving? Say I let someone drive under my account- how would Uber know unless it was reported to them?


Um,if you look at what you quoted, I said no one from Ubers checks to see if you.....are you....


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

A passenger might not care if the person driving the car is the authorized Uber driver.... until they find out they're not covered by insurance if they get in a horrible crash.


----------

